# Need some advice on my micro grow cabinet



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Note- thi sis a edited repost of my introduction, I decided to psot here cuz not many people prolly look there.


Sup, I grew up in AK where its legal to grow/smoke 27 plants/1 oz personal use  Unfortunatly I left when i turned 18 to go to college and play football. Ive smoked ALOT of bud throughout my days and some GOOD ****...unfortunatly ive never gotten to grow...ive always wanted to.  Anyways I am now finally in the position to grow. I am using a small *** space about 1.8x1.8 ft space. so like 3-3.5 sq ft. I am gonna grow some Lowrider X AK-47 or LowriderX2 not sure...I have some bag weed I just started in there...but I decided to get some Lowrider cuz bagweed is never gonna work in that small of a space. Ill grow it out till I get my LR seed to get a feel for it. Ill post a couple pics of my lil space...I know people might say to use an hps even a small 125 or so but I cant afford it so im using 3x 2,600 lumins 150 watt equiv CFL's. I got 2 lil computer fans for intake air, a small walmart fan blowing on my lights and the same fan as an outtake. Havnt got a smell control setup yet...but will by the time i need one. Cuz i definitly cant have smell problems. Has to be 100% stealth...(noisy roomie)and im pretty proud at how stealth I got it hehehe. anyway sheres a couple pics. I will be starting a grow log when I start my LR. Also any suggestions on which LR strain i should grow is cool. I spose smaller is better. I want a good strong smoke, good laughy high. So im thikning LRx2 X AK-47 sine AK is a headie sativa.  I prolly will en dup getting feminized seeds since i dont have a place to make seeds. So it makes since sine u usually get 50/50 at best so id rather pay double for 100% girls. Lemme know what you think. Im on limited budget..cant even get seeds atm..should have money soon. I have lots of gardening **** for flowers/veggies. I have the bagseed planted in some MG moisture control soil.. its the best soil ive ever found for roses/lilles/veggies/hydrangas and ****. My girl loves that ****. Anyways im babbaling. Lemm know what you guys think.

Thx

Grow space I got like 2-3 more inches ontop of lights that I can move em up and my pots are on a platform about 4-6 inches high to get closer to lights.

My entertainment center where the grow cabby is...its behind the kennel on the bottom left of entertainment center Cant see ****. No way your telling im growing bud. no sound or nothing.


Im open to any and all feedback. I need all the help I can get cuz 70$ is expensive as **** for seeds...cant afford to **** em up. Im thinkign 2 plants will fil lthat cabby up? Plant 2..plant 1 more in a month...harvest the 2 and plant another? then plant 1 every month/  I dont smoke to much so that might work for me. Lemme know how I can maximize my yeild in this space. Big shallow pots? for more vertical growth room? You cant really prune LR so idk. Lemme know your ideas.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

patient


----------



## Mutt (Aug 12, 2008)

Who says you can't grow a reg plant in there full size?
I'd do a screen of green. 

Shorten the time when you flip over to flower (can force flower @ 4weeks) i've done that to keep size down. Take a look around at all the micro grows.
Hazewarrior, potbelly, and others a champs at micro growin. I've grown full term in 2 sq.ft. with only 24" total max ht available using combo 70watt HID and CFL's. Herb is a very easily trained and controlled plant.


----------

